# Who are the guitar playing cyclists here?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

No I don't mean while you are riding! I've noticed a few posts that mention cycling, so here's the assignment - (I'm also a school teacher lol)

Post your cycling gear - what kind of bike you ride, mountain, road, or both, and the components, saddle and wheels. 

Post your guitar playing gear - what guitars you play, amps, pedals etc.

So me first - I'm mostly a roadie; I ride a Giant TCR cZero composite with Ultegra parts, Fizik Aliante saddle, and Mavic cheapos.

Also have an old Gary Fischer Paragon hardtail.

My guitars are my own homebuilds. Playing through a Marshall 50DFX right now, but saving up for that tube amp one day.

Hope to hear from ya'll!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If I rode a tenth as much as I play, I'd be thirty pounds lighter, but I do enjoy riding and used to do a lot of long distance touring pre-kids, so here goes:

I mostly ride trails on a stock Trek 3900, but I still have my old Cycletech Crossroads which is fully outfitted for touring.

Guitar-wise, my main instrument is a S&P Showcase Flame Maple dreadnought, but I also have a LaPatrie classical, a CBS Fender Strat through an old Yamaha amp, and my "retired" Takamine "Martin" dreadnought - now tuned up a fourth to ADGCEA.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My road bike is a Cannondale CAAD 9 with SRAM force, mountain bike Santa Cruz Butcher.

Main guits are a Martin OM 18V and Eric Johnson Strat. Main amps are a 1997 Dr. Z Route 66 and a Carr Slant 6V 112 combo.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a mountain biker, just got into it 2years ago was given a second hand rocky mountain thin air, all SRAM components. Nice bike, but old. Just bought my serious ride in Jan. Cannon dale Flash 29r. Seriously pumped for the riding season this year and Wed night race series. 

I play acoustic, but not as much as I'd like. I have a Taylor big baby, GS8, and old Gibson acoustic and an epiphone dot. I love all types of music.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Haven't rode a bike in a while, but I love longboarding! Makes me feel like a teenager back in '77 all over again...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i just sold the miele hybrid i had, so i am currently bikeless. the next one will probably be a recumbent. i had one before and loved it.

i only have 2 guitars, a maple dillion 533 in natural and a roxbury rf-80t _violinburst_


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Basic North Shore version of an all mountain bike for me. Giant AC with Fox 36 VanRC2 fork and Fox Vanilla RC rear shock.

Guitars include Njams Custom, AmStd Strat, AmStd Tele, Gibson SG Classic, Danelectro DC 12, Hagstrom HJ500, Tokai Love Rock, Blueridge BR160, Epiphone MandoBird IV, Rover RM75, Sierra Crown Pedal Steel.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I used to do a lot more cycling but I am trying to remedy that. I used to put in lots of rides, almost every day after work from spring to fall but after getting married, running my own business, etc time is not as plentiful as when I was in my 20's and first half of my 30's...

I ride:

road - 2005 Rocky Mountain road bike (aluminum team frame), dura ace & ultegra group with some Ritchy WCS upgrades and a set of Cane Creek wheels. I also ride a bike I built in 1999 from butted chromoly. Full brazed/lugged construction. 105/ultegra group. I even built my own wheels for it. Was a winter project - got interested after riding a tour and meeting another rider who had build his own frame from scratch. 

mountain - my "vintage" 1997 Gary Fischer Joshua Z2 - full XT group with some Syncros upgrades (bar and seatpost) and some other cnc parts (brakes & levers). I know the bike is old technology now, but I paid $3000 back in 97' for it, and it still rides & shifts like the day I bought it. A good bike kept in excellent shape lasts a long time!

Guitars: well, other than my two Ibanez's, and Taylor acoustic, all my guitars are my own scratch built. Lots of variety... too much to list but I have tele's, single and double cut HB's, semi hollows, fully hollows, ect. I also have 7 or 8 amps built from scratch as well (all tube).

AJC


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

gtone said:


> Haven't rode a bike in a while, but I love longboarding! Makes me feel like a teenager back in '77 all over again...


Good on ya! I never think about hitting the pavement when riding, but long boarding? I'd like to try it, but somebody would have to loan me their downhill armour! Come to think of it, a friend of mine has some...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was a serious rider when I was a young man, but you'd never know it to see me now. Back issues in my 20s pretty much ended that. Now I have a nice Schwinn bike with lots of suspension (front forks, seat) that I ride casually for recreation, exercise, and errands. I really miss it this time of year. Can't wait till spring.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> I was a serious rider when I was a young man, but you'd never know it to see me now. Back issues in my 20s pretty much ended that. Now I have a nice Schwinn bike with lots of suspension (front forks, seat) that I ride casually for recreation, exercise, and errands. I really miss it this time of year. Can't wait till spring.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



you know, maybe what you really need is something more like this: 

http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/images/produkte/sm/gt/gt_2002_blau_frei.jpg
or maybe this:
http://bentnuts.com/images/Bacchetta Corsa SS.jpg


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you know, maybe what you really need is something more like this:
> 
> http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/images/produkte/sm/gt/gt_2002_blau_frei.jpg
> or maybe this:
> http://bentnuts.com/images/Bacchetta Corsa SS.jpg


Good idea. Actually, I've tried a couple. My brother's brother-in-law builds them and a couple of acquaintances ride them. My only problem with recumbant bikes is getting on and off quick. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I'm not good enough at either cycling OR playing guitar to call myself a cyclist or a guitarist but I do enjoy both.

I have a Trek that I like a lot. I do mostly trail riding, nothing extreme. I like cardio workouts, not broken bones.
3700disk









My favourite guitar these days is a Greco Zemaitis


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> My favourite guitar these days is a Greco Zemaitis


That is a GREAT looking guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zdogma said:


> That is a GREAT looking guitar.


Thanks. It looks good no matter how close you look, but more importantly it plays beautifully.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I love riding. It's a late passion, started two years ago with a cheap ass bike I had back in high school.
Bought a used one from a friend but destroyed it in a ride with my girlfriend. Seriously, in the same ride I broke the chain, a wheel (!!!!) and the front brake.
Last august I bought my first "real" bike. Not a really expensive one but I really love it:








A Devinci Milano. 

Would like to get into Montain bike but in Montreal, probably not the best place...


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll start with bikes, but just the basics
Road: Everti Ti Falcon, Deda Blackfin, Neuvation wheelset
Big Bike; Norco Team DH with Shivers
Small bike, all mountain: Kona Coiler with an AM1
Commuter: Kona Dr.Dew
Commuter2: No-name generic bike
Cruiser1 Skull skates cruiser
Cruiser2: Firebikes Blingbling
Beer bike: Trev Deeley Apollo
88 Rocky Mountain Fusion
95 Specialized Stumpjumper
trials: Norco Evolve

Basically, the only bike that comes close to 'stock' is the Dr.Dew.
Also around the house:
magnesium framed XC, Kona Stinky, 'Rosie', Rocky Mountain Sasquatch, and a half dozen other frames etc...

Guitars: 
Nylon: Ariana classical (I've had that for almost 30 years now)
Aria ProII (23 years onthat one)
Epiphone LP standard+
Epiphone ES175
Ibanez ew12as
Ibanez s320

Most played through either Digitech RP155 or VOX Amplugs (AC30 and Satriani).
All headphoned

I'm more of a cyclist who plays guitar...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My mom always tells a story of how my grandma taught me how to ride a bike, I was kicking and screaming the entire time, maybe even crying.
Fast forward 40 years and bikes have been the most consistant thing in my life up until two years ago.
I raced XC, Downhill, BMX did trials and broke my share of bones in the North Shore of Vancouver.

The reason I went to Vancouver was to bike, in the 15 years I was there I went through 45 frames!!
Most of those broke and were replaced by the shops, I even got to develop bikes with Kona and Norco, made it into a couple North Shore Extreme movies too.

In Ontario I was bored in the trails so started to race road bikes, it was fun for a few years then after one long 160K race I had a moment. Leaning against my truck completly spent and unable to unclip I realized that as hard as the race was I was bored.
Sold the bike a few weeks later and got back onto a Motocross bike.

End of the day I am an adrenaline junkie!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Good idea. Actually, I've tried a couple. My brother's brother-in-law builds them and a couple of acquaintances ride them. My only problem with recumbant bikes is getting on and off quick.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


i don't know of any bents that facilitate quick on and off. i had this for a while, heavy, but i loved it anyhow

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s180/cheezyridr/Picture098.jpg


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

crashaholic said:


> I'll start with bikes, but just the basics
> Road: Everti Ti Falcon, Deda Blackfin, Neuvation wheelset
> Big Bike; Norco Team DH with Shivers
> Small bike, all mountain: Kona Coiler with an AM1
> ...


wow - any stable pics?


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Bevo said:


> My mom always tells a story of how my grandma taught me how to ride a bike, I was kicking and screaming the entire time, maybe even crying.
> Fast forward 40 years and bikes have been the most consistant thing in my life up until two years ago.
> I raced XC, Downhill, BMX did trials and broke my share of bones in the North Shore of Vancouver.
> 
> ...


lol - I hope you don't play your guitars the way you ride your bikes...


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been meaning to do that since I haven't since a dozen years ago with this one:
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/group2.jpg
There's only one in there that I still have, but I still know where most of them are.

I change parts/builds enough that the bikes aren't the same as these pics.
From the sublime:
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/DSC_0773.jpg
(which looks totally different now with different wheels, grouppo, saddle, post...)
to the ridiculous:
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/Bike/Blingside.jpg

year round commuting
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/Bike/may302008017.jpg

Big bike rides
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/rockface2.jpg

I can talk bikes the whole day long...


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool,
My dad told me that when I was 4 or 5, I hopped on my older sister's bike in the front yard, he wanted to put training wheels on the bike, apparently I laughed and rode away.
Of that I just remember steering into the fence at the bottom of our street as I didn't know how to stop.
Which NSX and what were you riding? I want to see if I can spot you.

I did a few 24hr races up in Vernon and decided that racing wasn't for me (I stopped in the middle of a lap and tried to help another racer with his knackered bike). I should've know though, as I'd put together a BMX in the 80's with the idea of racing but ended up just having more fun doing jumps and goofing around.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

crashaholic said:


> Big bike rides
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/rockface2.jpg


A fine example of a North Shore Green trail. :wave:


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

bobb said:


> A fine example of a North Shore Green trail. :wave:


 
I remember reading in Dirt Rag many years ago that after sampling some of our trails that in their opinion most of the MTBing world would regard the majority of trails on the NS to be impossible/unrideable.
I once turned around and took a picture of a section of Espresso and when looking at it afterwards, that unless you knew what you were looking for, there was no evidence of the trail.

that shot was up Carmi in Penticton.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

crashaholic said:


> I've been meaning to do that since I haven't since a dozen years ago with this one:
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg130/crashaholic/group2.jpg
> There's only one in there that I still have, but I still know where most of them are.
> 
> ...


Based on the pic, I guess you got that nickname for a reason!! Waaaaaay out of my league.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

crashaholic said:


> I remember reading in Dirt Rag many years ago that after sampling some of our trails that in their opinion most of the MTBing world would regard the majority of trails on the NS to be impossible/unrideable.
> I once turned around and took a picture of a section of Espresso and when looking at it afterwards, that unless you knew what you were looking for, there was no evidence of the trail.
> 
> that shot was up Carmi in Penticton.



This has always been my favorite pic/caption from a non-north shore point of view:









"For 99.9 percent of the world, this trail would be considered a double black diamond. On the North Shore toddlers ride this trail on a tricycle."

Another favorite is Mountainbike Bill's 13 Things You Might Say On The North Shore video.


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

Right you are; that's exactly where the name came from!
I've got some greats scars on the front of each shoulder from repeatedly crashing and dinging the same spots over and over. 
That was from the pre-armour days.

It is totally within your ability! You just have to have the mental fortitude to commit to it. 
Really,the bike does all the work. Having lots of front suspension travel helps: it's 'Seven inches of Saftey"


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

)

Of course I'm trying to figure out which trail that ladder is on.
I think that is the middle Ned's 

the video is on 7th Secret


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bobb said:


> This has always been my favorite pic/caption from a non-north shore point of view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd totally ride that! You just gotta hang your A$$ over the back wheel! You're at the bottom before you know it! Just got Life Cycles on Blue Ray, Stunning movie!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a very gentle rail trail (old railroad bed made over to a hiking trail) nearby where I can ride many km without any traffic beyond the very occassional hiker. It may be boring to some, but I find it scenic and contemplative. The folks I meet along the way seem to be folks much like myself.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

bobb said:


> This has always been my favorite pic/caption from a non-north shore point of view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Kim Steed?

I used to ride with Old man Peter, if you ride the shore you know him.
We built the big smooth on upper Oil Can and I was the first or second guy to ride it!

The first north shore bike I had was a Nitro with an XC marzochi with 1.8 inch of travel, the Judy DH at the time was crazy at like 3 inches LOL!!
I bought a VPS 1, the green one with the Monster T back in 2000 or so from one of the guys from John Henry, he busted his spleen on it, can't remeber his name. That bike went and broke my collarbone jumping on Starfish, that was a long walk out!.

My last bike there and fave was a Norco 4X4 which I helped develop with a Boxer in 7 and a long travel Fox DH a 6 on the back.
They built the fluid and 6X6 after trying my bike.

Good times and i have the scars to prove it!!
Broke my neck on Ladies only.
Broke my ankle on the Leopard trail.
Broke my collarbone, ribs, finger on Starfish.
Dislocated my shoulder on Bitches brew.
Got punctured by something on Walk in the clouds.
Sprained everything on the skybridge.
Knocked myself out of the mother tongue.
Lost some skin and my fork on Air supply.

Ahh the good old days!!

My last big bike










This is what keeps me going now


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Mooh said:


> There's a very gentle rail trail (old railroad bed made over to a hiking trail) nearby where I can ride many km without any traffic beyond the very occassional hiker. It may be boring to some, but I find it scenic and contemplative. The folks I meet along the way seem to be folks much like myself.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Be careful out there - a full suspension bike with rider attached may land on your head one day!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> Be careful out there - a full suspension bike with rider attached may land on your head one day!!


Hahaha...there are places along that trail where folks have been using the railbed sides as ramps to other paths. One should at least look for airborn bikes. It's good to share.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I love it! my two favorite hobbies in one place!!!! I can't wait! The bike show is on this weekend. I may go down, as I think I need a new knobby back tire for my new ride.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> Be careful out there - a full suspension bike with rider attached may land on your head one day!!


Yeah, you never know where those full suspension riders will drop in.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good ol Vancouver boy there, Dave Watson.


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

the gendarmes were seriously pissed about that drop.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've seen trails with these sort of aparatii and I know guys who like to challenge themselves in this way. I enjoy the wind rushing past my face and feeling my heart and lungs working hard, but for me there's no thrill or pleasure connected with the risk of extreme trails. Broken bones take a LONG time to heal at 50.

I admire the skills required, but no thanks.

The trans Canada trail runs right past my house. That's more than enough excitement for me.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I know there's a event each year to ride thru all Canada land. From Vancouver to New Brunswick. I know a couple of people who did it. Would like to try it seems really cool. Anyone knows some infos about that?


----------

